# Rhinestone Template Software



## sammy1965 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Everybody, 

Can anybody recommend a Rhinestone Template Software I can purchase? I am looking for a program that will convert any image I select with the least amount of re-arranging. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I would suggest you check out this thread. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

There isn't a software out there that you are going to be able to convert designs into rhinestone designs without any manipulations. All the software out there will need some kind of fixing of the designs. Some just need a little more than others. And some people like certain software over others, but everyone is different so a software that I like best may not be the one that you or someone else best. You need to try to get a demo of all the software and pick the one that is best suited to you and your needs and abilities.


----------



## sammy1965 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks BML Builder...Not what I wanted to hear as I dont have the patience to try before I buy...But, you are completely correct in what you are saying. I will just have to find the time.

Thanks again.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry Kevin. I wish I could have told you there was a wonder software out there, but then I wouldn't be telling you the truth. I personally have tried Winpcsign, Funtime, ACS, Oobling, Rwear, Rstones macro for Corel and Easystone macro for Corel. I like certain things about all of them, but none of them is great for everything. I do admit that I use the macros with Corel the most though. I have heard and read that HotFix Era is really good for fills though it isn't the best for other things and has been known for freezing up. There are a lot of members that really like DAS, but it is really expensive. I hope this does a little more for clearing up the mud.


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

R stones is what I use and it's EASY


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have Rstones, but I don't have a clue on how to use it
Any video pointers out there? I'm pretty through with Coreldraw however


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

That is the biggest problem with rstones. There just isn't much information on how to use it. Sorry.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thorough I meant to say


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

ACS for me


----------

